# WC terrestrial from Mindinao mountains Philippines



## AngelDeVille (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ll get some more pictures, but any clue of the species.

My Brother-in-law finds them under coconut bushes in the mountains.


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 5, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> I’ll get some more pictures, but any clue of the species.
> 
> My Brother-in-law finds them under coconut bushes in the mountains.


Could he be pranking you or did someone release _Brachypelma hamorii _into the wild where they aren’t native?! Now there are many many tarantula species which I am unfamiliar with, but that does not look like any Old World species I’ve seen...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 5, 2018)

ErinM31 said:


> Could he be prancking you or did someone release _Brachypelma hamorii _into the wild where they aren’t native?! Now there are many many tarantula species which I am unfamiliar with, but that does not look like any Old World species I’ve seen...


My first thought was a Mexican species, but there really isn’t a market there for import species since there are so many native for free. (I had a run in with a 7” huntsman)


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 5, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> My first thought was a Mexican species, but there really isn’t a market there for import species since there are so many native for free. (I had a run in with a 7” huntsman)


I don’t believe that follows — there are many tarantulas native and inexpensive in the U.S. but still high demand for others from elsewhere for the variety of temperaments and colors, etc. I certainly wouldn’t assume that every would-be tarantula owner would wish to start wish Old World species or stick to native species exclusively (unless law prohibited otherwise, as in Australia).

In any case, hopefully someone more familiar with Philippine’s native T’s can make a more definitive ID.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## sschind (Jun 12, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> I’ll get some more pictures, but any clue of the species.
> 
> My Brother-in-law finds them under coconut bushes in the mountains.


Do coconuts grow on bushes in the mountains?  Sounds to me like someone is pulling a prank on you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 12, 2018)

There are bushes at the base of the trees. and if you look you can find these tarantulas. It is not an isolated example.

Not a prank.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 12, 2018)

This is not an area where fed ex will overnight deliver, and there are not exotic pet stores.  This species is established in the area.

It is a mountainous area with mostly farms.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 12, 2018)

That’s... realllllyyyy strange. That’s absolutely not a native species, by any means. That’s a Brachypelma hamorii. Are you positive you aren’t getting ?

If you’re certain this is legitament, I’d be interested to see if this is a freak instance of an escaped pet, or if they really are (and I can’t believe I’m actually saying this) establishing themselves as an exotic species. I’d want to see varying life stages and a considerable amount to even entertain that idea however.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sschind (Jun 12, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> This is not an area where fed ex will overnight deliver, and there are not exotic pet stores.  *This species is established in the area.*
> 
> It is a mountainous area with mostly farms.


A distinct possibility which may not occur to everyone.  Native?  probably not.  Established? quite possible.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 12, 2018)

sschind said:


> A distinct possibility which may not occur to everyone.  Native?  probably not.  Established? quite possible.


I’m not finding the best info on native species in the area.  If there was a good database we could eliminate them.

Unfortunately I won’t be able to research it myself for at least a year.

I’m looking at selenocosmia right now.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 12, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> I’m not finding the best info on native species in the area.  If there was a good database we could eliminate them.
> 
> Unfortunately I won’t be able to research it myself for at least a year.
> 
> I’m looking at selenocosmia right now.


I can tell you with 100% confidence that is not a species native to the Philippines


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 12, 2018)

Someone released it or you’re getting punked.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

